# Ruger Website



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I just tried to watch the video Ruger has up for their SR9.

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/SR9/Video.html

Part way through the video skips to something not at all related to Ruger. I've searched the web site and can't find anyway to email them. I don't feel like making a phone call. And they won't be answering on a Saturday evening, anyway.

Someone oughta tell Ruger they need a webmaster who can be contacted when this kind of hacking happens.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nevermind ... its working, now.

WM


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*several*

Wandering Man: Sir; it has aggravated me several times in the past couple of weeks. Get message: This page doesn't exist? 
Are they overloading the server? 
Aggravations.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Wandering Man: Sir; it has aggravated me several times in the past couple of weeks. Get message: This page doesn't exist?
> Are they overloading the server?
> Aggravations.


Its a shame their web site isn't as rugged and reliable as their guns. :smt076

WM


----------

